# Systema Seminar - Cape Cod, MA



## Arthur (Feb 20, 2003)

*Systema: New England Cape Cod Seminar At Masters Centers Orleans*

*Instructor: *Arthur Sennott 
*Date: *Sunday March 2, 2003
*Time: *2:00PM-5:00PM
*Location: *
 Masters Centers Orleans 
81 Rayber Rd.
Orleans, MA 
*Contact Info: *Call Arthur Sennott at 617-987-0198 or email him at info@russianmartialart.org

Systema: New England Director Arthur Sennott will introduce the four basic pillars (Posture, Movement, Breath & Relaxation) of the Russian Martial Art system. The four pillars will be discussed both individually and how they combine to create each other and act in a synergistic way to create effortless combat applications.

In addition Mr. Sennott will also do demonstrations on blow absorption, knife defense, improvised weapons, and dealing with multiple attackers, as examples of how these 4 basic concepts can be applied in practical combative situations.

To see a video clip of these concepts in action you can visit the Systema: New England  video page. 

*Directions*
-Get on Rt. 6 (Midcape highway)
-Take Exit 12 - Orleans 
-At the end of the ramp, take a right onto 6A 
-At the first stop light, take a right onto Eldridge Parkway 
-Take your immediate right (only 20 yds. away) onto Lots Hollow Rd. 
-Travel apprx. 1 mile, take a left onto Finlay Rd. 
-Travel apprx. 2 miles, take a right onto Gidiah Hill 
-Take the next left hand turn onto Rayber Rd. 
-Go up the hill, the dojo is on the left, 81 Rayber Rd.[SIZE=3


----------



## D_Brady (Feb 20, 2003)

Every time I work with you Arthur I always leave with my cup full.

I guess I should bring my wheel barrel to that one.


  Dan Brady.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 21, 2003)

I'll try to condense it down so you don't need the whole wheelbarrow In essence when you understand the 4 pillars, it gives you a vehicle to reduce all the othe parts of the art down too. So its quite helpful for compressing the water in the cup, to allow room for more  

Arthur


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

